# who else has had an epidural



## idaismyname (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi I love this board and am a fairly naturally parenting mother.
4 mostly clothed diapers kiddos, cosleeping, babywearing, extended breastfed, gently discipline, etc.
However I had an epidural with all 4. I tried not to but i must be a wuss.
I actually had the epidural with the first and it didn't work.
So technically it was natural.
Anyway I always feel so guilty when I around this board and see all the wonderful natural births.
So somebody make me feel better and come out of the closet and let me know that I'm not the only wuss around! ehhehehehehe

I also vaccinate but that's another whole can of worms!
Thanks


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I had an epidural. I also had a c-section. Talk about "not natural"! Don't feel guilty, AP is not about epidurals, it's about connection!

And FWIW, if I hadn't had a c-section, I STILL would have had an epidural.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I had an epidural and loved every second of it. i dont apologize for doing it either. my labor was bliss, my baby's apgars were 9/10. i went home the next day, picked my older kids up at the bus stop and then went grocery shopping.

I bf and coslept too. I am definitely more ap than mainstream, but like lovebeads says so terrifically, its all about the connection.

I would also love to homebirth next time around. i have also had a "natural" birth, with no IV, no drugs, no episiotomy. that was fine, but i have to say that painless was more comfortable. for me. and my kids are fine. excellent apgars. all three came out gorgeous, healthy with a good lusty cry. all nursed like champs from the second they were born.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope you folks aren't feeling too outcast... there are way more things to attachment parenting than what you do or don't do during labor. If having an epidural was the right thing for you to do, then who am I to look down on you?

As LoveBeads put it, it's all about the connection.


----------



## veggiewolf (Apr 11, 2002)

I also had an epidural, although it wasn't in my birth plan. I'd planned on going natural, but I had back labor.









I regretted it at the time, but seeing as how I was only in labor in the hospital for 4 1/2 hours before DS was born, I guess I can't complain overall!


----------



## bizarrogirl (Jul 12, 2003)

I had an epidural too. I didn't plan to, and if I give birth again, I hope to avoid it, but I had five days of back labor and I caved.

I got ten blissful hours of complete rest before they turned it off for me to push.

Having read the risks of epidurals, I still wish I could have avoided it, but I did the best I could at the time.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I had an epidural. I also had back labor, dd had been posterior for a while so I was expecting that. I still planned on natural birth and labored for 16 hours. The Dr. told me I was 10 and to start pushing, except I had no urge to push. I tried to push, but it didn't feel right so I told them I wasn't going to.

They then had 3 doctors check me after which they said, sorry you're only 6! Well I just lost it then, realising I still had transition to go through - even my doula couldn't talk me out of the epidural after that. Now I feel like a wuss but at the time I'd had enough.

BTW I ended with a c/s and dd's Apgars were 8 and 9. I was surprised the drugs didn't affect her more.

Pain isn't something you can compare between people. Everyone has a different threshold for pain, it's the circumstances you're in, that particular birth, ... so many variables. You have to make the decision for yourself at that time with that birth.


----------



## MirandaW (Apr 22, 2002)

I had an epidural with my youngest and it allowed me to get some sleep. I was in such a bad place before the epidural and the epidural allowed me a chance to regroup.

My first was completely natural with minimal intervention. I would love to do that again. I am very close with all of my kids and I am still nursing my "baby".


----------



## cat_astrophe (Sep 22, 2003)

I had one with my second, and it nearly kiled us both. I didn't want it, but my midwife induced with pitocin at 11 days past my due date because of strange heart palpitations I had been having. She broke my water after a couple hours of contractions when I wasn't even 3 cm dialated. After that, the contractions were extremely painful, and I couldn't get out of the bed because of the internal monitors she put in. It was a nightmare. I finally broke down and asked for the epidural. Within a few minutes, my blood pressure started to drop, and so did Avery's heart rate. My OB (who delivered my first) came in and stayed with me for 6 hours to avoid a csection. I managed to push him out when I was only 8 cm dialated and not fully effaced, oh, and the epi had been turned off for a while. His apgars were 9/10. My doctor behaved more like I expected a midwife to behave. He used oils to stretch my perineum even, and I didn't tear at all. 13 1/2 hours of labor was enough for me. I don't blame you for wanting the epi.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I had one with my first. But it was after 30+ hours of hard labour and I had stopped dilating. I also got pitocin, which let to the epi. Nine years later it still bothers me.


----------



## idaismyname (Jun 8, 2002)

woooh
That makes me feel better.
Thanks for sharing everybody.
I'm glad I came out of the epidural closet!


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I had one, and my birth could not have been more perfect. I felt fine after, babe was fine, we nursed fine. It was the right choice for me at the time.

Hugs,
Lisa


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I had one with a csection. Sophie was born at 35 weeks and had apgars of 9 and 9. She went to the NICU at 2 days for jaundice. My milk never came in so we formula fed BUT we co-sleep, no vax, cloth diaper, gentle discipline. So its all about balance







Dont feel bad about the choices you've made in life you certainly cant rewrite history.


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

ive had one with both kids. I think it depends on your thresh hold for pain which i have NONE so yea give me one anyday. If i have any type of minor surgery they better knock me out that even means for a c-section. KNOCK ME OUT! does it make me a bad mom heck no just makes me a weenie with pain i dont need to ry and be a hero and stick through it. Dh would go insane it just makes the whole situation easier for us both. I have never had a problme with it during or afterwards. So i think thats good to. IM A WEENIE TOO


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Don't feel guilty or judged about any choice you've made. I've had two epidurals (and two cesareans.) And I still consider myself to be a natural parent, by G-D! We bedshare, sling, cd, eat organic, blah blah blah so there!


----------



## MirandaW (Apr 22, 2002)

I missed your new baby thread, Ladylee and wanted to say congrats on your new baby. Sep 19th is my mom's birthday too, good day!

Enjoy your babymoon!

Topic:

I don't look crunchy or even come across as particularily "different", but I value the bond I share with all three of my kids. We are all very close and I don't do ANYTHING without thoughfully considering how it will affect me/us/them. To me that is the epitome of responsible parenting, not whether you slavishly uphold a specific practice or not.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

I had one last time and I think I'll do it again. I did wait 12 hours last time...all the time knowing I'd get one...I just didn't want to get it too early and it slow down labor ya know?

I kind of relate it to getting a tooth pulled. I wouldn't do that without getting pain relief. I understand the concept behind natural birth, I'm just a wimp. I would like to have a homebirth at some point in my life (hopefully they'll have a home epi kit by then







) I'll be fine without it at home because it's not an option ya know? If it's there, I'll take it!

I've been feeling







: about it lately too. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

I had a typical epi-hospital birth with my first, and a birth center water-birth with my second. It is hard for me to tell explain to people that they were both good - do I say great - births!

With my first, I never once had any intention of having 'natural' childbirth - in fact I was a 'hook me up at 8 months, so I won't have to feel any labor' kind of gal








My birth was wonderful and perfect.....got there, had the epi, slept for awhile, woke up to push and had a beautiful baby boy!

The second time around I was so inspired by natural birth stories that I wanted to do that - not because my first was bad or wrong....but because I wanted a different experience. I actually found my labor to be easier with the second - and it was not painful 'for me' - but I really think that was just my perception.

I do think that there are risks assocciated with epi's that I wish I had been aware of the first time - but with anything as long as you are making a well thought out decision, I don't think it matters......what does bother me is women who think that natual birth is just for 'wackos' and that no one in their right mind would ever do that.....that just makes me mad! And having experience I had with my second, I would probably never go back to having an epi birth....but again, that is just me! It all depends....

Loved my epi with my first, Loved my waterbirth with my second, and hoping to love my hombirth if there is ever a third.


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LoveBeads_
*I had an epidural. I also had a c-section. Talk about "not natural"! Don't feel guilty, AP is not about epidurals, it's about connection!

And FWIW, if I hadn't had a c-section, I STILL would have had an epidural.*
I could have written your post and I agree.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had an epidural with dd and felt it helped me to relax and open up and birth her. I have an abusive past and have a touch of PTSS that comes out when I feel pain. I know I could have a natural birth if I chose to, but have no regrets about having an epidural. It was an 8 hour labor from start to finish, no pitocin needed, and dd's Apgars were 9 and 10. I actually slept off during transition and they had to wake me up when it was time to push!! I'm planning to have another epidural with next baby because it was such a good experience the first time.

I still strongly believe natural childbirth is best for *most* women and am planning to be a doula in the next couple of years. My friend asked me to be her doula and is due any day. She's planning to have a birth center unmedicated birth, hopefully using hypnobirthing. So I've been training along with her and love it. It all makes perfect sense and I think I'll make a good doula someday. Still, I know that for me personally the epidural will probably be the best thing.

Darshani


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, I had one, a few hours after the midwife started pitocin for failure to progress. Oh well. Ended up with a C, too. It doesn't matter how dd got here, though - the point is our relationship now she's here.









By the by, I know a medical resident who was on duty while morbidly obese woman came into the ER with I forget what major, life threatening, gotta-get-the-kid-out-NOW labor complication. The anesthesiologist tried to give her an epi in the two minutes they had, and failed. So ya know what? They did the C with no anesthesia.

Heh.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

I had an epi, about 24 hours after I started the pitocin. (Pit because my water broke and my labor didn't start.) The pitocin wasn't working so they wanted to raise the dose and they were worried taht I was getting too exhausted. With the way that labor went I don't think I could have done it without the epi, though in the end the pump broke and I did the end without the drug.

didn't have the c-section though, thanks to the patience of the midwife and the steady, reassuring heartbeat of my baby.









Next time I hope to have a normal labor. But if this should happen again, I might have the epidural sooner. It was long time to have ineffective contractions. I wish I didn't feel like it was me getting my own way







but I am so pleased with the results of my labors it seems churlish to complain.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

I had an epidural with the twin's-c-section.
My son was born at home in the water. I had back labor and went from 3cm to birth in one hour. It was INTENSE. At one point on my hands and knees in the shower (so the water would hit the right spot on my back) I remember thinking, "What the hell-o am I doing here without drugs" (this I found out later was transition).
I am AMAZED that anyone has a no drug birth in a hospital, hooked to monitor and not being able to move around. That was the only thing that made the intensity bearable.
I guess that's why I think mom's are able to labor at home without drugs-THEY CAN DO WHAT THEY WANT AND GET INTO WHATEVER POSITION WORKS. Also, no drugs are readily available







.
Edited to add: If I didn't believe that a no drug birth was better for my baby (which I do), I would choose a home waterbirth over an epi or c-section in a second. It was glorious and amazing- I feel very fortunate to have experienced it. I view it as a true blessing. It was also so much easier to recover from. The epi made me throw up so much I couldn't hold my twins and I felt spacey for days and the babies were spacey and nursing did not go well at first. After the waterbirth, I had 2 stitches inside where my son scratched me on the way out as he came out with his hand against his head, and then I was up and around and we went to the beach that weekend. Anyway, that's what worked for us.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Yup I had an epidural too. Was on lots of med (pitocin, mag sulfate) and hooked up to a million monitors, catheder, ect, and I couldn't get out of bed, or hardly turn on my side (because the internal monitor on ds's head wasn't on right and the nurses would *rush* in the minute I moved)... I just couldn't handle the back pain without being able to move.

That poor woman Marlena! I'm significantly overweight and they had no problem at all getting the epi in for me. I wonder why they didn't knock her out then? Or at least get her under as fast as possible so she didn't have to experience the entire operation... my gawd, talk about a traumatic birth experience!


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

Had one. Loved it. Sorry, Natural birthers. I did my research and conducted interviews with natural and epi birthers and made my decision. I had a fairly normal birth. Very little to no pain after the epi. I had serious back labor and it did hurt like a mofo before the epi.

The anesthesiologist was awesome. Very professional. I had no side effects.

I liked it!

Denny


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I had one and I believe it saved me from having a c-section. I was rested enough to push. And I had to push with everything I had since they told me 6 more times or c-section. My anesthesiologist was so nice and so good at her job. I told her if I do this again I am lookingfor her. I am very content with my choice.


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

1 epi, 1 natural.

HATED the epi (it gave me a headache and didn't really work, anyway, plus I ended up with a catheter that the nurse COULDN'T GET IN!)

The natural birth was WAY more empowering, and recovering was much, much easier (which my OB said is the case with most of her moms who go natural.)

So, I'm all for the natural! (Of course, when my sis asked me which I'd do next time, I said, "ADOPT!" )

P.S. I had intense back labor and still went natural.........it can be done. (And my baby was 8 lbs. 6 oz.)

Also, I wasn't hooked to a monitor, even though I was in a hospital. I could move around (thank goodness).


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I had one. I'm planning a homebirth this time, but I must admit I'm a little bit worried since I had an epidural the first time.

I'm not sure I loved my epidural, but I did like that it took away the pain and nausea I was feeling. I hadn't slept in 24 hours and thought it would allow me to, but it didn't. After awhile when I just couldn't move my legs at all, I hated that, and I hated all the interventions that seem to come along with it. I hated pushing and not being able to feel it, so I asked them to turn it down. The doctor gave the go ahead, so the nurse tweaked it down just a bit. I was getting ready to reach over and see if I could turn it down more myself, but then the doctor came in and said, "Oh no, you have to turn it *way* down." So he did and I could feel things and that was better. Well, except that I could feel him stitching my vaginal tear and pulling out pieces of the placenta left behind--freaky.

On the other hand, there were a lot of things that I was sooo glad I wasn't feeling. Like when the abrasive and rather large nurse (and I say this as a large person myself, although this woman was way taller than I am) had her arm up inside me to the elbow just about. It was also a very easy process for me and I had no problems with site soreness or headache, itchiness or any of that.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

I had one with my first birth. loved it..no side effects.. didnt slow labor .. never regreted it & I doubt my DS cares

I planned one with my 2nd but had a very short labor.. I delivered her 35 mins after arrival at the hospital..
I wouldnt ever plan on doing that again

my first birth was more peacefull.. I could watch him coming out with the mirror. reach down & touch him..look at my husband & talk to everyone..

my 2nd I was screaming.. my DH was across the room panicking & trying not to pass out.. I dont remember a whole lot else.. just me screaming & cussing .. & my crotch feeling like it split in half

plussssssss.. I had tears both times.. with the epi I felt no stitching..
but the 2nd.. I had more tearing from the quick delivery & the doc had no time to stretch me (she got there 3 mins before I delivered) & no epi & the local shots didnt help .. all 4 of them & they hurt so bad I just told the doc to give up & stitch me.. now that hurt. bad

if I have a 3rd.. I plan on an epi.. but if it goes quick like my last..I'll be ok with that too.. but as long as its really quick..lol


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Marlena_
*By the by, I know a medical resident who was on duty while morbidly obese woman came into the ER with I forget what major, life threatening, gotta-get-the-kid-out-NOW labor complication. The anesthesiologist tried to give her an epi in the two minutes they had, and failed. So ya know what? They did the C with no anesthesia.

Heh.*
By definition I am morbidly obese. If I end up transferring to the hospital and need an emergency c-section, they will probably think surgery without anesthesia a fitting punishment for me leaving the medical establishment. Or maybe for being obese, who knows. In any event, I had no problems getting the epidural--it honestly took about 10 seconds. I thought I might have problems because of my size and because I was having a contraction at the time, but it was actually a very smooth process. But I witnessed my sister (who is also large) getting an epidural with her fifth, and the anesthesiologist having a hard time; it didn't take on one side, so maybe I was lucky. I also had a friend who got a spinal headache. Ugh!


----------



## shanleysmama (Mar 9, 2002)

I co-sleep, extended BF, tandem BF, select vax, non-circ, sling, gentle discipline, cloth diapered, etc. - and I had an epidural! It's one of the first things I signed up for when I found out I was PG. I was *terrified* of the pain otherwise, and I'm a wuss too, but I don't care. I'm not into pain if I can help it, LOL. I had absolutely no desire to give birth without an epidural. As soon as I got to the birthing center I had them give me the epidural even though my contractions weren't close enough together, then when the contractions got stronger I had them crank up the epidural so I wouldn't fee them. I had a super easy pregnancy and an easy birth. It was great, no side effects at all.

With my 2nd PG I signed up for the epi ASAP also, then ended up having a scheduled C-section - which was horrible!

Melanie


----------



## burritomama (Aug 26, 2002)

I had a epi.

I opted for Demoral at about 15 hours into labor (my water had broke but labor was stalled and I really needed to sleep -- yes, I was in a hospital - my choice due to my age and previous m/c's which made me anxious about everything) and then about 25 hours later, we went with the epi and a c-section because of failure to progress despite pitocin.

It turned out that the babe had his hand up above his head when he dropped (I like to think of it as my little rebel's raised fist) which prevented his easy exit from my womb.

There's a name for it -- I think this is some wierd kind of breach.

Anyway we were fine. By the time we decided to do the c-section, to tell you the truth, I was ready to do it to myself.

My c-section was fine. It wasn't what we planned but all things considered, it worked out. My sweetheart was right by my side and the familia saw the babe right after and, well, here we are. No regrets. Really.


----------



## TaylorMade (Nov 23, 2002)

I had an epidural with my 1st. As a result, I ended up having a serious mini-stroke after the birth as a side effect. The next 2 babies I birthed at home, with the 3rd being a glorious water birth!

LeAnn


----------



## lilirose (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry, having to remove all posts with personal info due to an online stalker.


----------



## Fleurette (Feb 28, 2003)

Yup! I had an epi and unfortunately a csection.

F.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Incidentally, the problems with placing the epidural quickly in the woman I mentioned likely included not merely her size, but also the fact that it was an emergency situation in which, I imagine, there was a certain amount of panicking going on on the parts of at least one or more parties. It was not a "normal" hospital labor situation. As lilirose mentioned with respect to her situation, it could also be that the anesthesiologist thought from the get-go that s/he'd not be able to do a proper placement even though perhaps there shouldn't've been much of an issue, and that the negative attitude contributed to the failure of the placement. It's pure speculation, however.

The point of the comment wasn't to remark on the ease or difficulty of placing epidurals in various people, but rather to say that IT COULD BE WORSE!


----------



## Forest Sage (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi Ida, epidurals are certainly not for wussies! I had one with my last birth and it was GREAT. The anaesthetist did a wonderful job. I had all feeling, zero pain. It was an incredible sensation to feel my daughter's head crowning. The absence of pain made it all the more enjoyable, something I will never forget. Twenty-five minutes of pushing, apgar of 10 and she nursed immediately. I was able to get out of bed about an hour after her birth and walk. I felt invigorated. I went into my labour well-versed in the risks as well as the benefits of having an epidural. I have never felt guilty about it.


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

One birth with, one without.

I had a bad birth experience the first time--ended up with an epi & all kinds of interventions. I didn't think the epidural made much of a difference for me, anyway, and opted for hypnobirthing the second time around (4-1/2 hour labor that I would say was pain-free--almost didn't recognize that I was in labor!) .

If you think you want to go "natural" next time, maybe look into hypnobirthing--I thought it sounded kinda creepy at first, but ended up working for me!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Count me in!

My doula was able to help me realize I didn't really want the epidural the first time I asked for it, around 4 cm. However, 16 hours of pitocin later (PIH after my membranes ruptured), when I had stalled at 6 for a while, my demeanor totally changed, and she didn't even try to talk me out of it. My birth was still perfect (I'll post the story one day!)


----------



## Anna'sMommy (May 20, 2003)

I had an epi and loved every second of it! I was in MUCH pain until I got it. So glad I got it and would do it again and again!


----------



## kayjayjay (Jul 15, 2003)

I had an epi with my first after about 18 hours of labor and a pitocin drip. I was just glad to get some sleep and some pain relief. The worst part was not being able to push and that feeling that I wasn't giving birth, I was just a spectator while the nurses and doctor did stuff to me. I hated the helpless feeling.

I had my second naturally in a free-standing birth center. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to take it since I wimped out the first time but not being in the hospital setting and being able to move around made everything so much different. Yes, the pain was intense, but I did it. I gave birth. I won't ever go back to the hospital birth unless it's an emergency.

That said, I can completely understand why epi's are good in some cases.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I had FOUR! Yes....FOUR lovely epidurals! The anesthician couldn't get the tube in right and had to re-do the epi FOUR frickin times. I was pretty brave until the fourth one and then teared up....man that HURT! It was worse than my C section.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

I had one.

My water broke before I felt any signs of labor. I'm not even sure exactly when it broke - I simply woke up that morning soaking wet.

Went to the hospital, labored for some hours with ineffective contractions. Walked up and down the hall probably hundreds of times, tried every position I could think of, nothing helped. After 10 hours or so of this my OB hooked me up to a pitocin drip. AGONY. Very soon I was having extremely intense contractions, one on top of another. Breathed, moaned, yelled through the pain, kept moving as much as I could with the IV in tow, kept trying different positions. Ended up sitting on DP's lap facing him for most of it, was barely even aware of who else was in the room at that point. Two hours of this and I was still only 3cm dilated. Got a shot of Stadol in my IV and it did nothing whatsoever.

Finally I broke down and asked for the epidural I'd been hoping to avoid. It turned everything around. My contractions were still so intense that I didn't feel the anesthesiologist inserting it at all. Within seconds I felt 100% better; shortly after that I dropped off to sleep. I don't know how long I slept, but when I woke up I was at 7cm. uke several times and that took me to 10cm, pushed for 20 minutes (I was pretty numb, but could still feel VERY strongly when I needed to push, and felt the baby crowning as well) and then I had a beautiful, perfect, 9 Apgar, very alert and eager to nurse little girl









If I hadn't had the epidural I really think I would have ended up with a C-section. It allowed me to relax enough for my labor to progress. My own mother labored for two days and never progressed past 6 cm, and I was born by C-section, so perhaps it's something genetic?


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Moving this to the Birth and Beyond forum!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Epidural w/ #1, homebirth with #2.

I think there is nothing natural about refusing analgesia when birthing in a hospital setting. I think it is bizarre and unnatural to birth in the physical and spiritual confines of a labor ward without some sort of medication to modify the experience.

I think it is wierd and unreal to describe an unmedicated hosptial vaginal birth as 'natural.' IVs and vaginal exams by 3 different people over the course of a day is not natural!

Good for you, mamas, who've done it med-free, but jeez louise, epidural mamas, what the heck else are you SUPPOSED to do under the unholy conditions of hosptial birthing?


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I am scared to death of an epideral. I know that makes no sense at all but I just can't get it in my mind to get one. Plus my cousins have had so many bad effects from them, like the headaches and shakes, that I'm scared it might be geneitic and I will get some kind of bad side effect too. BUT... my last labor was so strong and painful that I decided at the last minute to sign the paperwork to get one(teh doc was really pushing it). well turns out DD wanted to be born way quicker than that and she came forth before I even finished signing the papers so I have to natural; drug free childbirths under my belt because my girls wanted to come so quickly. With my son I had demoral(big mistake!)


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I had my first with no epi, my second with.

My blood pressure dropped and I blacked out. The Anestesiologist (spelling?) had to stay with me until it wore off, after giving me drugs to raise my blood pressure to normal.

I also ended up with a spinal headache, so the first 4-5 days at home with my baby were spent flat on my back, or else I was in terrible pain.

This one will be homebirthed.


----------



## 3 little birds (Nov 19, 2001)

Amen, tinyshoes! Your post was exactly what I was trying to say.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Tinytoes:

ITA!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

Applejuice and 3 little birds,







! (I tried to copy & paste your handle, 3 birds, but it didn't work and I forgot your handle when I was typing my post--your post rang so true to me, too!)

Jeca, I too think it's scarier to have a catheter inserted into the spinal cord than to have a baby come out the way Mother Nature intended!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

This woman got her epidural about the same time this thread was started. So much for pain relief.



> https://www.techtimes.com/articles/...ound-stuck-in-womans-spine-after-14-years.htm


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

heard a lot of complains about back pain after epidural birth


----------

